# Ask the next person?



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

*I have noticed there is no thread where you ask a question and the other person replies.(a kind of game)
so i will begin

The country / countries you will like to visit?
*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Japan
Australia 
Canada
England

Something exotic you have not eaten but want to try?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

a kangaroo...

what is your favorite movie


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe this belongs in the Just for Fun section.



jealousisjelly said:


> a kangaroo...
> 
> what is your favorite movie


Rock'n'Rolla

Can you manage to dance to dubstep (that stuff is impossible)?


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Hell no.

What were you doing in 2004?


----------



## IAmDisappoint (Oct 9, 2013)

Failing my sophmore classes.


What's your least favorite animal?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Humans

Do you like milk?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

._ ." yes I like cereal.
Do you still watch Spongebob?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

I will check it out 

Favorite Beatles song?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Ballad Of John & Yoko

Favourite movie of all time?


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

"The French Connection"

If you could meet one person (alive NOT dead) who would it be?


----------



## newsflashmrwizard (Oct 27, 2013)

Liam Neeson 

If you had to eat only one kind of food for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

Spaghetti

Who's your favourite Actor/Actress?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Johnny Depp in fear and loathing in Las Vegas/ brad Pitt in twelve monkeys
Too hard to pick 

Favorite Walt Disney movie?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

^ No, never watched any SW movie to be honest.

Favorite Tarantino movie?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

The Departed. 

Favorite TV Comedy Series?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Southpark

Favorite book?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

King of pride rock (soundtrack from the lion king) (there are too many of them so I just named the first one that jumped to my head)

Did you ever sneeze and cough at the same time?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Whoops it's a question that can be answered with yes or no..


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No.

What is your favorite car?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

The Patty Wagon of course.









What is your favorite line from a song?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha no )
But a models photographer was doing a book on me completely randomly a few days ago on the street while I was doing something, hope next time that I get out of my home I won't see huge advertisement pictures of myself )

Did you ever sneeze and fart at the same time?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Just kidding, whoops I was too late


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Remember when you were young
You shone like the sun
Shine on you crazy diamond
Now there's a look in your eyes
Like black holes in the sky
Shine on you crazy diamond

The most stupid film you ever watched?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

That's easy - Norbit.

Favorite live concert?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

One Republic 

What are you addicted to?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Cigarettes

Whats your favorite snack?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Anonymously addicted to dry prunes (they are so tasty to eat with anything!)

What were your favorite tv shows that you watched as a kid?

Have to answer because I'm crazy on nostalgia
(Teenage mutant ninja turtles, tintin, mummins, mighty max, king babar...I could name so many more)


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmm you could say my favorite snacks are fruits as well


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Pokemon.

Coke or pepsi?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Defenetly neither
Coke 

Charmander/bulbasaur/squirtle?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Charmander.

Do you enjoy the butterflies in your tummy feeling when you go on a dangerous ride at an amusement park or do you hate it?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it

This question is directly to you emma91 seeing that you quoted a part from clockwork orange...did you read the book or saw the movie?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

I actually saw the movie first and then read the book after that and they are both AMAZING in there own way. 

Would you ever skydive if you got the chance?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes. 

Would you go on a date with me?  (jk)

Would you ever try fried lizard?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

I never got the chance so I can't know for sure- good question though
I think if I had an option to do it with a person I really love and trust then yes 

Stanley Kubrick/Charlie Chaplin/woody Allen/Tarantino/Coppola?
Or basically who is your favorite director?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Stanley Kubrick and Martin Scorsese.

how do you like your coffee?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep I would, how different can it be from a fried frog )
I love trying to eat weird stuff


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Very sweet! Hopefully with a lot of cream

Chocolate/vanilla?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Chocolate!

Are you gonna watch a horror movie on Halloween if so which one?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

The thing is by far my favorite horror film

Taxi driver/ the short movie by Scorsese in New York stories?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Taxi Driver havent seen New York Stories yet 

Would you ever attempt to climb Mt Everest?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Nah, thats scary

What do you like more, the sound of an Acoustic guitar or Electric guitar?


----------



## ricejabroni (Oct 28, 2013)

hmm...tough to answer. It depends on the distortion of the electric guitar, some songs are better acoustically, etc etc. I guess in general, electric guitar.

What's the best vacation you've ever been on?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm climbing as a hobby, so that's defenetly a yes, movement overall makes me happy same goes for dancing

Depends who plays that guitar since the player usually plays it from his/her heart

What do yo do that you think you are the only one who does that?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Amsterdam not so long ago 

I think I asked my question in a wrong way -

Say something that you think you are the only one who does that


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

I think about life problems in the shower lol.

Do you play video games?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Lol 

I used to play a lot and very well
Now I play less

Which video games are you playing?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

At the moment I'm playing Dota 2, one of the best online experiences ever (for me)

Whats your favorite video game developer?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Tried weed and watched Eraserhead lol.

Whats your favorite comedy movie?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

My older brother is playing dota 2 and Starcraft 2 I really enjoy watching him play 
I used to play the Warcraft 3 dota very very long time ago...


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Shaun of the dead 

What is your favorite dish?


More like, what do you want to eat right now?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Umm, I like Hamburgers a lot.

Your favorite talk show host (I mean like late night show)


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Jon Stewart if he counts, if not Letterman

what was the last concert you went to?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Never been to one.

Pizza or kebab?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Pizza.

What's your favourite drink ?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm sick of saying milk when asked that here, so I'll go with Coke.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Edit. Sorry I was late to answer. :time

Lettuce.

What's your favorite sport?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Tennis.

What music do you like?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Alt rock.

What's your favourite kind of chocolate bar?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Blue

Longest time that you slept? For all the lazy people


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

47 hours (medically-induced), 17 hours (naturally).

Longest time you've gone without sleep?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Longest time hmmm 1 day, Yep I like to have a good state of mind. 

Do you play any pc games?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes.

Favorite TV drama?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

We're the Millers, very funny movie.

Favorite website?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mr.Bacons SAS song.

PS3 or Xbox360 ?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

PS3.

Favorite comedian?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jim Carrey.

Favorite horror movie?


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Alien

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't celebrate any ..

Favorite kind of date


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Play date.

Would you rather burn to death or drown?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Lol that's some nasty question likeaspacemonley..
I'm not sure maybe when I saw it for the first time as a kid

If you could have any animal as a pet what would it be?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

A tiger 

For the impending zombie apocalypse, what will be your weapon of choice?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

A crowbar 

If you could bring a dead famous person to life, who would it be?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Lol Emma.. 
Hmmm to bring a dead person to life...
I think Van Gogh...but he committed sucide..wouldn't it piss him off more? 

Did you ever wonder as a kid "why the hell don't I live in a Pokemon world"?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

lol no, was never into Pokemon for some reason, even as a kid. I never played any of the games either :O

What web browser are you currently using?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

google chrome, like yahoo website for music.

same question to next person?


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Firefox

most hated celebrity?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I hate all celebrities.

Favourite thing you like that most people hate?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Healthy food

Who do you prefer to take to bed?
Chewbacca or Han Solo?

How the hell do I come up with these things...


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vodka or baileys

Fave beverage?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

today it's ruby red grapefruit jucie 

what was the first name of your first crush?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOVED THIS SONG SO MUCH AS A TEEN!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes omgawd ^^ lol 




(dam thx u prob just got me addicted to it again) T_T

Whats your favourite country and why? \(^_^)/
(if u say CHINA u get free kisses 4 lyf!!) (and super goodluck for 10 years)








But dont let me influence ur vote just choose what u wnt (CHINA!!!!)


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Never ever land

Tennis/ping pong?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Pool

Well likeaspacemonkey..

Who would you prefer to take to bed
Yoda/chewbacca

Muhahahaha


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Lol, should have seen it coming,
Well if Liea will be with me maybe we could get a thing going, so looking at the bright side..

Favorite artist (painter)?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Idk any artist... lol umn piccaso? 

Favorite subject in high school?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

History.

What do u prefer,adventure time or regular show?


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

Adventure Time

What's your ideal career?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Painting and writing and adding to it something with body movement as a big hobby

If you could be anywhere right now, where would you be?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Too hard to say one and too easy to say Leonardo da Vinci,
Every artist has his own pros and cons. Titian amazing ability to paint the female body, Caravaggio's realism and his playfulness with the lights and shades, Picasso before he moved to pure cubeisem and his understandings about harmony in lines, Van Gogh's ability to express feelings and his beautiful brush movements (pure geniusity), Henri Rousseau's naive paintings really talk to me, Brueghel ability to tell a story in his paintings and his cool caricaturish style and many many more

Big lebowski (well, thats just like your opinion man) / Barton fink?
(Which movie do you like more)?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

I like this thread


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

For Colored Girls. Which celebrity would you like to meet?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

David Gilmore

Movie that blew my mind...mostly "difficult" movies to see, you can check my profile,
But right now I think I will go with the movie-
Even dwarfes started small

Milkshake/ice cream


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Neither, protein shake.

What is the one thing you can't allow yourself that you wish you could.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probabaly a onesie :yes ^_^ 

If u could be best friends with any celebrity who would it be?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I would've said Sandra Bullock, but since now she has a baby and people with babies revolve their lives around them, I'd say Alexia Quinn cuz she has my type of humor.

What's the funniest thing you've seen lately?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This sketch:






What would you do if you were locked up in a room with a pair of scissors, seven raw eggs, and an original volume of Kant's Kritik des Reinen Vernunfts?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

*Editing because (as usual) I was amused, but I probably horrified others...I'll abbreviate it and clean it up...

No water? Then, my days would really be numbered... 
*Ration the eggs, drink a little out of them each day.
*Tear pages out of the book, carve "Help Me!!!" into each page, and slide the desperate message under the door more than once a day. (It's an 856 page book--I'm not gonna live 856 days w/out food and water.) 
*Daydream. 
*Try not to cry (can't waste the liquid.) 
*Contemplate ending it all with scissors to the neck. 
*Chicken out. 
*Die anyway. 
*Rot.

Too depressing? Lol. Well, heck, do I have a cellphone? Then, I'd call for help! (Thought I was actually supposed to think this one out...)



On a lighter note...

What's your favorite late night snack?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

None ._ .

Do you have a ps3?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No.

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## voyageuse (Jan 19, 2013)

i'm a veggie.

a job or love?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Job.


Big Mac or Whopper?


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

it's been a while, but definitely Big Mac!

how do they get the fig in fig rolls?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

First they try a bribe, then coercion, and if all else fails, brute force.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

A lot of licks, 600!

Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

nope!
how do you eat your oreo?


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

First one of the outer layers, then the remaining two layers together.

If there was a spider in your bedroom, would you kill it, move it outside or leave it be?


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

No, I don't hate that. 

I would leave spidey in it's corner so it can feast on flies and mosquitos.

What do you like more: very cold but sunny or not so cold but rainy?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Cold and sunny. Those days can be quite pretty, plus my shoes aren't waterproof :/

Can you buy multi-packs of treats and eat them in a rationed and sane manner? (I can't)


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Nooo, I don't have the discipline for that.

Do you use wooden pencils to write things?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep, oldschool ha?

If you could be any animal, which one would you be?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

An owl... 

What is your heritage?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Poverty and suffering.

(Okay, Polish and Slovak.)

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## Catlover2525 (Nov 11, 2013)

"I'm a rock" by simon and garfunkel

Who's your idol?


----------



## Catlover2525 (Nov 11, 2013)

OOPS!!!

To be happy, same question


----------



## Catlover2525 (Nov 11, 2013)

"I'm a rock" by simon and garfunkel

Who's your idol?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Oprah, 

What's your main Flava? (ranch,strawberry, maple bacon etc)


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Not sure what's Flava

Who would you prefer to take to an island with you
Mr Bean/Jim Carey?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

yes but not as much as i used to be



likeaspacemonkey said:


> ...cause I'm an evil giant sometimes.


:lol nice visual...

Do you like to wrestle dogs?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I wrestled a dog when I was a kid, i didn't hurt him or anything but we'd just roll around on the grass. He was a cool dog though. He belonged to a neighbour living near my mum.

Have you taken the garbage out yet?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Noooooo!

How awesome am I from 1 to 10


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

A 5 :< ok no a 10

Ever done the Gangnam Style?


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Of course

Which Heroes of might and magic (video game) is your favorite?
If your answer is 3, tell me which one is your second favorite.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

3 then 4 

Which stocks should rise in the coming weeks-months?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Shell, most definitely. Facebook is also on a winning streak. I wouldn't put my bets on Intel, their EPS has been very unstable lately.

Did you know that, contrary to common opinion, opening a banana from the bottom is much easier than opening from the stem?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I did not know that, although at times I find the stem can be quite soft and bendy making it difficult to open the banana. Nothing a knife can't fix.

Would you put salt and pepper on your cereal instead of sugar??


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohh lawd, of course.

Would you embarrass yourself for money?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I already do that. 

Stand in front of people and get an honest evaluation of you as a person?


----------

